# Bearing replacement on furnace exhaust blower motor



## Nhaven (Mar 22, 2010)

I have an Amana 90 furnace and would like to replace the bearings on the exhaust gas blower motor, they are churping worse than a bird on a spring morning.

The challenge is I am not sure how to get the fan off the motor shaft, is this possible?  It appears to be glued on but it is difficult to see so I am looking for anyone who has had experience with this.

Appreciate any advice or direction you can provide.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 22, 2010)

Free Amana Furnace owners manuals, user guides & how to instructions | ManualsOnline


----------



## kok328 (Mar 22, 2010)

There should be a set-screw in the hub of the squirrel cage that secures the squirrel cage to the motor shaft.  It may be epoxied onto the shaft or perhaps just a sealant around the shaft & hub.  Another possibility is that this is a one-piece unit.  In addition, the bearings may be sealed and not replaceable and/or servicable.  Try to nurse some light-weight oil into the bearings and see if that alleviates the problem.


----------

